# [ROM][JB][JZO54K] Unofficial CyanogenMod 10 For LG Optimus ME P350 (Build 1)



## RonG (Mar 22, 2012)

```
#include <std_disclaimer.h><br />
/*<br />
* Your warranty is now void.<br />
*<br />
* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
* thermonuclear war, or you getting fired because the alarm app failed. Please<br />
* do some research if you have any concerns about features included in this ROM<br />
* before flashing it! YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if<br />
* you point the finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you.<br />
*/
```
*What's working:*
GSM
Receiving and making calls
Display
Audio playback
Audio recording
Led notification
Video playback
Camera
Touch
GPS
WiFi
Bluetooth
Video recording
Accelerometer/Compass
Volume rockers change track and volume
USB mass storage
Sending/receiving SMS/MMS
Manual Network Operators Search
*Not working:*


Fm Radio
Offline charging (has booting issue )
Full project butter
*Known bugs:*


Phone reboot if you try to lock: Settings -> Display -> Change sleep time to 30 min
- Settings -> Developer option -> tick on stay awake
*Screenshots:*








































*All the Source:*
https://github.com/PecanCM
https://github.com/CyanogenMod

*Project Homepage*
https://sites.google...projectpecancm/

*Donation Link:*
https://www.paypal.c...a72c947f193f8fd

*Credits:*

CyanogenMod Team
Lgics Team
antdking for awesome work on stable cm9, base of this work is that work
Rest of PecanCM team - keyur2maru,venkat kamesh


----------



## RonG (Mar 22, 2012)

*Install instructions:*

*Download link:* http://goo.gl/CM1sR (Always download latest build)


Install CWM5 or CWM6 Sorry, CM cannot provide support for other recoveries, although they may work fine. If you already have a recovery known to work with CM7, you can skip this step.
Get the most recent CM10 build from http://goo.gl/CM1sR
Enter into Recovery Mode
BACKUP
Format everything other then Sd card
Flash the CM10 zip
Reboot

*Upgrades:*
Upgrades from previous versions of CM10 are the same process as install, except you do not need to wipe anything

*Don't Mirror My Download Links*

It's entirely possible that features not used by me (nor the people I've asked to test) are broken, but overall the device should be usable. You have been warned.


----------



## RonG (Mar 22, 2012)

*Changelog*

*Build 1*


Initial release


----------

